# 9 of the Most Fun Cars to Drive for Under $10K



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​


> Buying an affordable car doesn't mean you have to give up fun Everyone could use a little more fun in their lives, so why not start with your car? There are plenty of excellent choices out there, but what if you've only got $10,000 to spend? Whether you're looking for something to spice up your daily commute or add something special to your fleet for Sunday drives, here are nine cars to consider that add a dose of fun to your daily drive.


Read more about the 9 of the Most Fun Cars to Drive for Under $10K


----------

